# منظومة كاميرات المراقبة



## architect one (24 ديسمبر 2009)

منظومة كاميرات المراقبة
جزء (1)	عام 
1-1	وصف الأعمال 
‌أ.	عام 
(1)	توريد كافة العمالة والمواد والمعدات والخدمات اللازمة لنظام المراقبة بالفيديو وذلك حسب المواصفات ووثائق العقد.
(2)	يتم تنسيق كافة الأعمال مع الأعمال الخاصة بالمهن الأخرى في المشروع.
(3)	على المقاول توفير كافة التجهيزات والمواد والمعدات التكميلية والآلات التابعة وأي أجهزة تكون مطلوبة بصفة مؤقتة أو دائمة لاستكمال التركيب السليم والمحكم والكامل للنظام وذلك حتى ولو كانت هذه التجهيزات والمعدات والآلات والأجهزة غير مذكورة بشكل محدد وواضح.
‌ب.	مواصفات أخرى لها علاقة بالعمل:
(1) المتطلبات الكهربائية العامة 
(2)	الباب رقم 1	: المتطلبات العامة
‌ج.	المواصفات القياسية:
Eia	جمعية الصناعات الإلكترونية، ieee


----------



## architect one (24 ديسمبر 2009)

1-2	التقديمات (التسليمات)
‌أ.	مخططات الورشة:
(1)	مخطط الصواعد ومعلومات النظام 
(2)	اعتبارات التوسعات المستقبلية في المعدات (عندما يذكر ذلك)
(3)	قائمة المعدات وجدول الصناديق (Back Box). ويجب توفير قطع الغيار حسب متطلبات قسم 01730
‌ب.	معلومات المنتجات:
(1)	المعلومات الفنية لكل منتج بما فيها نوعية التشطيبات الخارجية 
(2)	وصف تشغيل النظام 
‌ج.	معلومات المشروع:
يتم تقديم اسم وعنوان الوكيل المحلي الذي يقوم بتقديم الخدمات الخاصة بنظام المراقبة بالفيديو والذي يقوم أيضا بتوفير قطع الغيار.
‌د.	معلومات إنهاء العقد:
(1)	معلومات التشغيل والصيانة 
(2)	تعليمات التركيب والتشغيل 
(3)	المعلومات الكاملة لخدمة وصيانة النظام
(4)	أرقام القطع الخاصة بالنظام والقابلة للاستبدال.
1-3	الضمان 
‌أ.	مطلوب تقديم ضمان مشترك من المقاول والجهة الصانعة للنظام يغطي ثلاث سنوات منها سنتين تغطية كاملة للصيانة بما فيها المواد وقطع الغيار والعمالة بما يكفي لضمان الأداء الأقصى للنظام بصورة مستمرة.
‌ب.	تقديم خدمة الصيانة المتاحة في العقد أوعن طريق وكيل محلي متخصص في الخدمة والصيانة وذلك بنظام التعاقد أو بنظام حسب الطلب.
‌ج.	إنشاء نظام أحادي اللون.


----------



## architect one (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2)	المنتجات:
2-1	تشغيل نظام الدوائر التليفزيونية المغلقة (CCTV)
‌أ.	يتم توفير مراقبة عن بعد لمنطقة أو منظر معين.
‌ب.	يتكون النظام الأمني من كاميرات، جهاز مفاتيح تحويل للمصفوفة (Matrix Switcher)، وحدة معالجة مركزية، جهاز تسجيل فيديو VTR والأجزاء الأخرى بما فيها الكابلات.. إلخ واللازمة لعمل شبكة عاملة. 
2-2	وصف النظام
يتكون النظام الأساسي من محطة رئيسية مع كونسول خاص بالمشغل في المبنى الرئيسي وكذلك أجهزة الاستقبال الضرورية للتحكم في كاميرات الـ CCTV ويستخدم مزيج من الكاميرات الثابتة والأخرى التي تتحرك أفقيا ورأسيا والخاصة بنظام المراقبة بالفيديو.
‌أ.	يتم مراقبة جميع المداخل والأماكن الأخرى الهامة داخل المباني بواسطة كاميرات داخلية ثابتة ومتحركة مزودة بعدسات ذات ضبط تلقائي لفتحة العدسة.
‌ب.	يتم مراقبة البوابات الرئيسية بكاميرات ثابتة. بينما يتم مراقبة النقاط العمياء وأي حركات مشكوك فيها في المناطق المفتوحة حول المبنى بواسطة كاميرات متحركة.
‌ج.	يتكون النظام من عدد من الكاميرات التي يتم توصيلها بوحدة كمبيوتر عن طريق وحدة التحكم (matrix) ويتم التحكم في هذه الكاميرات عن طريق وحدة المعالجة المركزية بالمبنى الرئيسي.
‌د.	يتم التحكم في إمكانيات الحركة الرأسية والأفقية والزوم في الكاميرات عن طريق وحدة المعالجة المركزية CPU لمصفوفة التحكم في المبنى الرئيسي.
2-3	المواد 
‌أ.	يجب أن تكون جميع المعدات الإلكترونية من منتجات مصنعين عريقين وقادرين على توفير كامل الخدمة من مصدر واحد.
‌ب.	يجب أن يكون المنتج / الصانع له خبرة وسمعة جيدة في إنتاج وتصنيع أجهزة مماثلة وذلك لفترة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات بحيث تكون هذه الأجهزة تم تركيبها في أنظمة مشابهة وتعمل بطريقة مرضية.
‌ج.	يجب أن يكون للصانع وكيل محلي قادر على تقديم خدمات ما بعد البيع.
‌د.	يتم توفير كابلات المعلومات والفيديو في مواسير تصل بين جميع أجزاء النظام. 
‌ه.	يتم توفير أغلفة للكاميرات تناسب تصميم الكاميرات وملحقاتها وظروف البيئة المحيطة.
‌و.	يتم توفير سنادات وحوامل للكاميرات تتناسب مع أغلفة الكاميرات وظروف التركيب.
‌ز.	يتم توفير كابلات قوى في مواسير مع كابلات الفيديو.
2-4	مواصفات المواد
يجب أن يعتمد النظام CCTV على كمبيوتر مدمج يستخدم جهاز تحكم بمصفوفة الفيديو وتقوم مصفوفة الفيديو بالتحكم في الكاميرات وشاشات المراقبة ونقاط الإنذار ووحدات المتممات. فيما يلي موصفات المعدات الرئيسية في النظام.
‌أ.	جهاز التحكم في مصفوفة الفيديو Video Matrix Controller
يجب أن يكون الجهاز متوافق على الأقل مع المواصفات الآتية:-
(1)	القدرة الاستيعابية لتحويل الفيديو 
	مداخل الفيديو 228
	مخارج الفيديو	20
(2)	القدرة الاستيعابية للإنذار / المتممات (Relay)
	مداخل الانذار 128
	مداخل الناقلات	128
	لوحات مفاتيح التحكم 5
(3)	جهاز الكمبيوتر 
	معالج الكمبيوتر IBM 586
	الذاكرة 16 ميجا بايت 
	القرص الصلب	800 ميجا بايت 
	القرص المرن	3.5 بوصة 
	لوحة المفاتيح 101 محسنة 
	الشاشة 14 بوصة SVGA
‌ب.	محول مصفوفة الفيديو Video Matrix Switcher
يجب أن تكون ذات أداء عالي مصنعة تبعا لأحدث التكنولوجيا المتوفرة وقادرة على توجيه إشارات الفيديو إلى عدة شاشات في نفس الوقت. كل لوحة مفاتيح يجب أن تكون مزودة بإمكانية الإتصال باستخدام RS 232 / 485 بالإضافة إلى إمكانيات تحريك الكاميرات وكذلك إظهار الوقت والتاريخ على مدار الأربع والعشرون ساعة باللون الأبيض والأسود.
‌ج.	الكاميرات (ألوان)
(1)	الكاميرات الداخلية
يتم تثبيت الكاميرات في الأماكن الموضحة على المخططات. يتم التصنيع من ألومنيوم مصبوب ومبثوق لكي تعمل كمشتت للحرارة. كما يجب أن تكون من النوع CCD الصلب وتعمل على 220 فولت تيار متردد ولا تستهلك أكثر من 10 وات.
يتم تزويد الكاميرا في بعض الأماكن بإمكانية المراقبة الصوتية عن طريق ميكروفون حساس مثبت في الكاميرا مع وحدة تعديل الموجات FM. يتم إرسال الإشارة الصوتية عن طريق كابلات محورية. بالإضافة إلى أن تكون ذات درجات حساسية عالية. 
يجب أن تتميز الكاميرات بالخصائص الآتية:-
	نقطة الإحساس : 1/3 بوصة خطوط متداخلة CCD
	النظام القياسي للتليفزيون : CCIR
	نظام المسح الضوئي : 625 خط و50 مجال رأسي بنظام متشابك عشوائيا ومتزامن.
	نظاق الاستجابة : لا يقل عن 50 % عند 200 خط
	التحليل الأفقي	: 570 (أفقيا) 
	أدني إضاءة مطلوبة : 0.01 لكس عند F=1.4
	الحركة الرقمية 
	الاتجاه : حتى 48 منطقة 
	عرض النطاق : 8 ميجا هرتز + 3 db
	مخرج الفيديو : 1.0 VP-P Composite / 75 ohm
	نسبة الإشارة للتشويش	: أكثر من (AGC off) 46 db
	12 مقياس رمادي : 10 درجات 
	الخطية : لا يوجد انبعاج هندسي 
	مخرج الصوت : FM – 25 كيلو هرتز (بعض الأماكن فقط)
	موصل الفيديو	: BNC
	التأخر في زمن فتح العدسة الأوتوماتيكي : أقل من 1 ث
	الرطوبة النسبية : 85 – 90 %
	الحرارة السائدة : حتى 55 °م (حدود التشغيل)
	الملحقات : حامل عام الكاميرا 
	MTBF	: 200000 ساعة 
	حامل العدسة : قابل للتغير من نوع CS أو C 
(2)	الكاميرات الخارجية:
يجب أن تكون الكاميرات من نوع (CCD) Change Coupled Device وقادرة على إرسال صور أبيض وأسود حسب المواصفات الفنية الآتية:-
	النظام القياسي : IEC 65, 801 VDE 871
	جهاز الإلتقاط : 681 (أفقي) × 582 (رأسي) وقياس النقطة 1/3 بوصة.
	التحليل الأفقي	: 570 خط 
	أدنى إضاءة مطلوبة : 0.01 لكس 
	البعد البؤري : 8 – 80 مم 
	إمكانية الحركة الأفقية	: 350 ° كحد أقصى بسرعة 11.4 درجة في الثانية.
	إمكانية الحركة الرأسية	: 90 ° كحد أقصى بسرعة 5.7 درجة في الثانية.
	مصدر الطاقة : 240 فولت، تيار مستمر – 60 هرتز 
	استهلاك الطاقة : حوالي 15 وات 
	التحكم / الفيديو	: كابل محوري مفرد 
	الغلاف : IP65 مقاوم للعوامل الجوية ومزود بمساحات 
	الإحساس بالحركة الرقمية	: حتى 48 منطقة 
	تعريف الكاميرا (ID)	: حتى 16 حرف.
‌د.	شاشات المراقبة:-
(1)	شاشات مراقبة ملونة 17 بوصة 
يجب أن تكون الشاشة قادرة على عرض صور واضحة بتفاصيل دقيقة وصور غير منبعجة، ويجب أن تكون مزودة بدائرة استعادة الوضع السابق (DC) وكذلك مدخل ومخرج فيديو مستقل.
على المقاول تقديم اقتراح توزيع شاشات المراقبة في كونسول التحكم الرئيسي وذلك لاعتماد العميل.
يجب أن تكون جميع شاشات المراقبة مصنعة تحت أفضل مستويات مراقبة الجودة ويجب أن تكون قادرة على توفير مشاهدة ذات دقة عالية يمكن الاعتماد عليها في الاستخدامات الأمنية.
يجب أن تتميز الشاشات بالخصائص الآتية:-
	مدخل الفيديو	: 1.0 Vp-p composite / 75 ohm 
	جهد التشغيل	: 220 فولت – 60 هرتز 
	استهلاك الطاقة : في حدود 40 – 50 وات 
	الاستجابة لتردد الفيديو	: 10 ميجا هرتز 
	التحليل : 800 خط 
	المسح الضوئي : ثابت 
	المسح الضوئي الزائد : حوالي 7 %
يجب أن يكون غلاف الشاشة مناسب للتثبيت في كونسول التحكم وله تصميم جذاب.
(2)	شاشات المراقبة الملونة قياس 20 بوصة 
ستكون لها نفس المواصفات السابقة بالإضافة إلى وجود نهاية طرفية خا䘵ة بأجهزة تسجيل الفيديو (VCR).
‌ه.	أجهزة تسجيل الفيديو:
تكون أجهزة تسجيل الفيديو من النوع الذي يقوم بالتسجيل على فترات زمنية تكرارية محددة ويستخدم أشرطة 2/1 بوصة من نوع T-180 VHS تحتوي الواجهة الأمامية للجهاز على أزرار تحكم لاختيار الفترات الزمنية التكرارية التي يتم التسجيل خلالها والتي يمكن أن تتراوح بين تسجيل مستمر في الوقت الحقيقي وحتى فترة 960 ساعة يتم تسجيلها على شريط قياسي مدته 3 ساعات. يجب أن تكون أجهزة التسجيل لها إمكانية العرض العكسي أو الأمامي على سرعات عالية وكذلك إمكانية عرض أو تثبيت كل إطار على حدة. 
يجب أن يكون الجهاز مزود بمؤقت زمني يظهر الساعة والدقيقة والثانية واليوم والشهر والسنة. كما يمكن تحديد الموضع الذي تعرض فيه هذه المعلومات وشدة إستضائتها ويتم عرض الوقت في صورة 12 ساعة صباحا / مساءا.
يجب أيضا أن يكون الجهاز مزود بإنذار في حالة إنقطاع الكهرباء عنه وفي هذه الحالة يمكن الاحتفاظ بمعلومات البرنامج لمدة 24 ساعة. كما يجب أن يزود بنظام أمان / إقفال لمنع تغيير البرنامج من أشخاص غير مصرح لهم.
يكون جهاز التسجيل مزود داخليا بمؤقت تشغيل وإيقاف لفترة 24 ساعة وذلك حتى يمكن إعداده لدورة تسجيل قدرها يوم واحد.
يجب أن يكون جهاز التسجيل متوائم مع شاشات العرض.
يعمل جهاز التسجيل على مصدر طاقة 220 فولت ± 10% و60 هرتز.
‌و.	أجهزة تهيئة الإشارات:
(1)	جهاز تعويض الفقد في الكابلات:
يتم توفير هذه الأجهزة لتعويض الضعف الحادث في الإشارات عالية التردد من إشارات الفيديو عندما يتم نقلها عبر مسافات طويلة. يفضل استخدام الأجهزة التي تحتوي على مفاتيح اختيار خاصة بالمسافات المختلفة بحيث يكون الفرق بين المسافة والأخرى 700 متر بحد أقصى (يمكن مناقشة هذا حسب مواصفات الصانع). 
(2)	جهاز إنتاج الوقت والتاريخ.
يقوم الجهاز بإضافة الوقت والتاريخ على أي إشارة فيديو متراكبة. ويكون الجهاز قادر عن طريق الدوائر الداخلية الخاصة به على أن يغير التاريخ والشهر واليوم والسنة أتوماتيكيا. يجب أن يظهر الوقت والتاريخ على الشاشات بوضوح بغض النظر عن حالة الصورة على الشاشة. 
يجب أن تزود وحدات المعالجة المركزية الخاصة بمحول مصفوفة الفيديو بهذه الخاصية كجزء أساسي منها.
‌ز.	العدسات:
يتم توفير عدسات مناسبة حسب الوظيفة المطلوبة آخذين في الاعتبار العلاقة بين المسافة بين الكاميرا والهدف واتساع المنطقة المراد تصويرها.
يجب أن تكون دائرية ولها غلاف من الألومنيوم كما أن الأجزاء الداخلية يجب أن تكون من الألومنيوم والصلب المقاوم للصدأ مع عزل مضاد للصدمات والاهتزازات. كما يجب أن تكون مناسبة للعمل المتقطع في الموقع.
‌ح.	حوامل التثبيت 
يجب أن تكون مناسبة لتثبيت الكاميرات على الحوائط أو الأسقف أو الأركان.
‌ط.	الكونسول الرئيسي: Main Console
يجب أن يكون الكونسول الرئيسي له تصميم جذاب ومكون من مجموعة من الأرفف داخل هيكل واحد يسمح باستيعاب جميع المعدات المستخدمة في النظام (مثل معدات التحكم وشاشات المراقبة، ومسجلات الفيديو ومضخمات الإشارة،... إلخ) بما يسمح باستخدام النظام بطريقة سليمة.
يجب أن يحوي الكونسول الرئيسي على الشاشات الآتية:
(1)	شاشة 17 بوصة تعرض بالتتابع ما ترسله جميع الكاميرات الموجودة.
(2)	شاشة 20 بوصة للتسجيل.
كما يجب أن يحوي الكونسول جهاز تسجيل الفيديو الذي يقوم بتسجيل ما يتم اختياره من المعروض على الشاشات الأخرى. يقوم جهاز التسجيل بعرض ما تم تسجيله على الشاشة 20 بوصة.
يجب الرجوع إلى جداول الكميات بالنسبة لأعداد الشاشات ومسجلات الفيديو المطلوبة.
يراعى أن يتوافر لوحة مفاتيح وعدد 2 شاشة عرض لكل مبنى.
‌ي.	نظام أسلاك الفيديو
يجب أن تكون الكابلات الناقلة لإشارات الفيديو من النوع المحوري RG-11 محمية بغلاف خارجي من الـ PVC وصالحة للتركيب في مواسير مغلفة بالخرسانة تحت الأرض (للمسارات خارج المبنى) ومواسير محكمة داخل المبنى. يجب أن تطابق مواصفات الكابلات مع ما يلي:-
	درجات حرارة التشغيل	: - 30 °م إلى + 75 °م 
	القطر الخارجي	: 0.5 بوصة 
	الوزن لكل 1000 قدم : 160 رطل 
	المقاومة الأسمية : 75 أوم 
	السعة الأسمية	: 17.3 بيكو فاراد / قدم 
	أقصى فقد في الإشارة : 0.45 db لكل 100 قدم عند 10 ميجا هرتز.
	الموصل المركزي : نحاسي 
‌ك.	عام 
يجب الالتزام بسمات ومواصفات المعدات والمواد حسب ما ذكر في بند 2-4 أعلاه ما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك في مخططات العقد.


----------



## architect one (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (3)	التنفيذ
3-1	المعدات 
يجب أن يكون تثبيت الكاميرات والحوامل الخاصة بها محكم وآمن على الحوائط / الأسطح الحاملة لها. يتم استخدام درع من الرصاص على الحوائط الطوب ومسامير من الخشب على الأسطح الخشبية ومسامير على المنشآت الحديدية. جميع وسائل التثبيت يجب أن تكون قادرة على تحمل خمس (5) أضعاف إجمالي وزن المعدات. 
3-2	الأسلاك / الكابلات 
جميع الأسلاك والكابلات المستخدمة للنظام سواء كانت ناقلة للإشارات أو خاصة بالتغذية الكهربائية يجب أن تكون مركبة داخل مواسير محكمة الغلق.
3-3	الاختبارات والضمان والخدمة 
‌أ.	يجب توفير خدمات ممثلين لصانع النظام للإشراف على أعمال التوصيلات والاختبارات النهائية للنظام والتأكد من أن النظام يعمل بصورة مقبولة للعميل وأنه تم اعتماده منه.
بعد الانتهاء من اختبارات القبول للنظام – يتم توجيه العميل بالنسبة لطريقة تشغيل واختبار النظام.
‌ب.	يجب توفير ضمان وخدمة لنظام المراقبة من جميع العيوب في الصناعة / التركيب أو المواد في ظروف التشغيل العادية وذلك لفترة سنة واحدة من تاريخ قبول العميل للنظام أو استكمال إنشاء النظام أيهما يأتي أولا.
في حالة اكتشاف أي أجزاء (معدات – أسلاك / كابلات) معيبة سيتم إصلاحها أو استبدالها أو ضبطها بدون أي تكلفة إضافية


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## hassanzeno3 (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي الكريم


----------



## architect one (18 مارس 2010)

الأخ حسن والأخ محمد بارك الله بكما وشكراً لمروركما .


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

كلام رائع واستفدنا منه


----------



## architect one (25 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بكم إخوتي وشكراً لمروركم .
أخوكم architect one .


----------



## المازن (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم 
موضوع مفيد


----------



## الباشق المجري (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم هل هذة طلبية لتنفيذ مشروع كاميرات مراقبة بس فيها تفاصيل كثرة جدا جدا لماذا؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد سمكة (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 أكتوبر 2010)

نامل القاء الضوء على انواع الكاميرات وادراج بعض الصور والكتالوجات 
والقاء الضوء على اسماء الشركات والماركات والاسعار السائدة عموما 
وادراج بعض الصور والمخططات كامثلة توضيحية ، ان امكن لتعم الفائدة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا ......................................................................


----------



## دعيج (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م حسن الحلي (23 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## nourmtr (6 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hayder.optics (29 مارس 2012)

والله و تعيش ...... تفاصيل مهمه 


تسلم ياااطيب


----------



## youssifist (5 أبريل 2012)

جازاك الله كل خير وبارك الله لك فى علمك وزادك بسطة فى العلم ان شاء الله 
ممكن استفسر من حضرتك ماهى المعدات والادوات المستخدمة فى ربط عشرة كاميرات مراقبة والمطلوب عمل مراقبة وتسجيلات يوميه ويستطيع الدخول ورؤية الكاميرات عن طريق الانترنت يعنى شبكه مراقبة كاملة وجزالك الله كل خير وشكرا لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## askndr (27 يوليو 2013)

God bless you:70:


----------

